

Yahoo? Can Somebody Explain The Bear In The Next Cubical? - rabble
http://i.imgur.com/uPC6O.png
For some context, folks on twitter are trying to figure it out.<p>http://search.twitter.com/search?q=flipzagging<p>What the hell is a bear doing in Yahoo's Offices?
======
rabble
For some context, folks on twitter are trying to figure it out.

<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=flipzagging>

What the hell is a bear doing in Yahoo's Offices?

